# Welder in Houston?



## Gramps

Anyone got a welder than can recommend in Houston? I want to get a grab rail / cooler rack fabricated up, like this:



But without the electronics box or powder coat. Got a quote last year for nearly $1,000 bucks! Gotta be a $300-$400 piece at best!


----------



## cutrunner

Any chance you can call ankona, ecc etc, shop around and buy one of their grab bars?


----------



## TGlidden

Blue streak fabrication in Corpus Christi should be able to do that for you.


----------



## Gramps

Thanks T. Hoping to find someone a bit closer, but will keep them in mind.


----------



## ifsteve

Not sure you are gonna find a welder to do some custom work like that for $300? Have you looked to see what they are charging these days for a simple casting platform? They cost that much and more....

Good luck with your search and be sure to post up pics of the final job!


----------



## Gramps

Thanks Skiff. But that is a simple build! 1 hour, maybe 1.5 tops. A while back a big shop in Orlando quoted me $400 for a very nice unit with rod holders. But, I didn't have the money to do it.

Oh well, maybe I'll have to drag my rig back to Florida for a week


----------



## EvanHammer

Gramps said:


> Thanks Skiff. But that is a simple build! 1 hour, maybe 1.5 tops. A while back a big shop in Orlando quoted me $400 for a very nice unit with rod holders. But, I didn't have the money to do it.
> 
> Oh well, maybe I'll have to drag my rig back to Florida for a week


Call Angel's in Dickinson - they may not do it for $300 or $400 but they can certainly do it. If you can't find the number let me know and I'll go look it up.


----------



## richg99

A guy that goes by "poormansboatwright" on www.tinboats.com can do the job. Can't speak for his price one way or the other.


----------



## salt_fly

Gramps said:


> Anyone got a welder than can recommend in Houston? I want to get a grab rail / cooler rack fabricated up, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> But without the electronics box or powder coat. Got a quote last year for nearly $1,000 bucks! Gotta be a $300-$400 piece at best!


Gramps-
Just saw this post today. There is a marine welding shop at the corner of Nasa Rd. 1 and 146 called Miller's Machine that has done a very similar project for me. I drew up some plans that would fit my cooler almost exactly like this one. I took the plans and some aluminum tubing to him and he did a nice job for about $300 in labor. I ordered a custom console box online and it turned out great. Wrapped the top part of the grab bar with 1/4" rope and it's done. Really helps when standing and driving the tiller and puts my GPS in arms reach.


----------



## ShannonD

I was wondering what you grab-bar guys are using for tiller extension handles? I bought a Strongarm (and maybe _the last_ Strongarm extension) and it took forever (a lot longer than the site says) to get and can't bring myself to unwrap it because: a) of the experience with the company, b) I have heard a Strongarm voids the warranty, and c) my kill switch will be gone. *HOWEVER*, I have yet to find a viable alternative ... and the wrapping is starting to fall off it in my shop. It seems like somebody needs to create the definitive version of a GOOD tiller extension (keeps the original kill switch and mechanically uses it, keeps the grip, etc...).


----------



## WillW

EvanHammer said:


> Call Angel's in Dickinson - they may not do it for $300 or $400 but they can certainly do it. If you can't find the number let me know and I'll go look it up.


2nd Angels


----------



## gilbert tobias

I have a buddy who is the owner of silhouette garage on 290 and beltway. He specializes in roll cages but I know he takes on other projects. might try and look them up


----------

